# First Day - Panhandled for Money



## flaquito89 (4 mo ago)

Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

They probably assumed because of your luxury vehicle you could spare a few dollars. I drive a cheapo car so I only get the occasional young women that think they can work me over into buying them McDonald’s or giving a free ride.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Stop driving that car and I am being serious!

Look, if you are going to do this job as extra income and want to drive that car then do only Airport rides and Reservations and nothing else because what you did could have gotten you carjacked or killed!

I ain’t kidding either mate and you need to understand ride share is dangerous and probably more dangerous than driving a Taxi 🚕, so be wise and smart and please forgive my comment but that was damn stupid as can be!

No way do I work the streets if I am driving in that for Lyft or Uber and will only do Airport runs and Reservations.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

You got hustled, you hustler, you!


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


Nice ride there. I used a few 3 and 4 series BMW's for rideshare and got tipped well. Luckily I was never carjacked but as mentioned above, if you want to continue to use the Porsche, I would only use it for surges/airport runs but you're only going to do this part time correct? Next time if passengers ask you for money just say that you don't carry cash and leave it at that. Welcome to the forum and good luck to you in retirement.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It's simple: You're a Lyft driver, just open your wallet and show him it's empty. He will walk away. Works for me


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> It's simple: You're a Lyft driver, just open your wallet and show him it's empty. He will walk away. Works for me


Actually, what should been said is I would make more money if you people would tip but seeing you guys don’t, well I have to panhandle!


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


I get the whole "was sort of in shock thing". I've never been panhandled but my driver "persona" if you want to call it that is basically to remain quite, ask if the rider is feeling the air conditioning, and keep the chit-chat to a minimum. I don't know if you "struck up" a conversation with the gentleman or not but I think my stand-off-ish behavior keeps people from asking me to stop along the way, pick up a buddy of theirs along the way, or get panhandled (although I never imagined someone would panhandle their Lyft driver) more often that not.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Pardon me for jumping in (PMFJI) as I recently stopped at a gas station that sells coffee where a gentleman mumbled something of which I only heard “…to get something to eat.”
“Let’s go inside here and grab a sandwich,” I offered. 
“I don’t eat their food.”
🫤🤔


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


Hello and welcome.

I've never been panhandled nor have I heard of anyone else getting panhandled. 

What I have run across more than once is either someone who is gaming the system or someone who seriously doesn't know that you are to be taken from point A to point B.... Today, I had a very nice lady ask me when I dropped her off, "How do I get home." I'm 100% sure she was being honest about that. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the passengers come out after their doctor's appointment and wonder where the "#*#@@!!! driver has run off to. Or you'll have my favorite... "Can we stop here along the way, I'll tip you for it." It's up to you but I discourage the stopping irregardless of whether or not you have time. The reason is because the next ride has a Lyft driver who says, "no" and they get a lower rating because "the other guy did it". Truth be told, I've done it before myself.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


In six years full time drive over 22k riders never happened.
I have voluntarily given people 5 bucks from time to time.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A negative tip amount. Interesting. 

Also the poster hasn't posted since posting this : (


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I get this too when I take the Flying Spur out. I'm so tired of these pax scrubs. Why should I give them money when I am driving them? They already get my water, mints and aux cord. I'm seriously jaded.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> A negative tip amount. Interesting.
> 
> Also the poster hasn't posted since posting this : (


There was this young girl going home on a four day bus trip and she had a pillow case for a suitcase.
I keep around 8 singles for change and or tips at DD.
When we got to the bus stop I gave those to her.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

flaquito89 said:


> the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked


Always answer back, _“I was gonna you the same favor. I’m flat-ass broke and worried I don’t have enough gas to get back home!”_


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

pictures or it didn't happen. Blocked out partial plate # + Uber driver app Plate # to match please.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

flaquito89 said:


> Is this sort of thing common?


No, lol. Pax tipping the driver is uncommon, but the driver tipping the pax is unheard of.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> No, lol. Pax tipping the driver is uncommon, but the driver tipping the pax is unheard of.


I know with COVID cash tips stopped for me.
On app tips for me really vary greatly.
I don't expect or count on them.
When I get one it pleases me but does not make a big difference in my bottom line.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Stop driving that car and I am being serious!
> 
> Look, if you are going to do this job as extra income and want to drive that car then do only Airport rides and Reservations and nothing else because what you did could have gotten you carjacked or killed!
> 
> ...


Yup.
A CARJACKING is in your future.

Park the Porsche !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I know with COVID cash tips stopped for me.
> On app tips for me really vary greatly.
> I don't expect or count on them.
> When I get one it pleases me but does not make a big difference in my bottom line.


When I first started driving in 2016 there were people on YouTube teaching how to make 5000 dollars a week.
Having mints and gum and bottled water was always part of the plan.
Now I never hear about doing it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Stop driving that car and I am being serious!
> 
> Look, if you are going to do this job as extra income and want to drive that car then do only Airport rides and Reservations and nothing else because what you did could have gotten you carjacked or killed!
> 
> ...


Depending on the day I can use my personal vehicle for uberx, a comapany taxi, or a Ford Expedition for a chaffeur company/uber pings.

and i'm telling you driving for uber/lyft is getting to be the most dangerous of them all. The better the vehicle the more you are a target.

My advice is to buy a 3 year old Camry hybrid that is in OK shape _not perfect shape_ if you decide to continue.

The most expensive thing you carry needs to be your cell phone. Since you drive a porsche i'm guessing you have a rolex?

Invest in Jeans and t-shirts for work attire as well, and never drive with any sort of bling on or expensive jewelry etc beyond a wedding band. The last thing you need is to get stabbed for your necklace or your watch.


The way you are working is making you a target!

Something else that happens with uber/lyft drivers is they just pull a gun on you and order you to go to an ATM and make withdrawals.

You want to appear to be a lower middle class (at best) shlub doing this in his spare time that doesn't have 3 nickels to rub together. This is the safest you can be, not worth robbing.

I drive a ford expedition to do uber in and I make it known that it's not my car and I can barely afford the chaffeur uniform, which is not the case but that's what I want them to think. I also stick to tourist areas as much as I possibly can with the Eexpedition and never go to many areas I have no problem taking a taxi to.

So honestly, what you need to realize is that like others have said uber/lyft driving is the most dangerous driving job.. like way worse than taxi driving these days, regardless of what uber/lyft say to the press.

I feel way more exposed in the expedition in decent neighbhorhoods than the taxi in downright awful hoods.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

rent a tesla if they offer that.....and dont drive at night


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> rent a tesla if they offer that.....and dont drive at night


Use that feature where a friend or loved one can track your ride.
Let the passenger know you are using it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depending on the day I can use my personal vehicle for uberx, a comapany taxi, or a Ford Expedition for a chaffeur company/uber pings.
> 
> and i'm telling you driving for uber/lyft is getting to be the most dangerous of them all. The better the vehicle the more you are a target.
> 
> ...


I am not the one with a Porsche!

I wouldn’t drive one for Uber no matter what!!

Now a Rolls Royce is different…

Anyhoo, you comment is meant for the OP and not me…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depending on the day I can use my personal vehicle for uberx, a comapany taxi, or a Ford Expedition for a chaffeur company/uber pings.
> 
> and i'm telling you driving for uber/lyft is getting to be the most dangerous of them all. The better the vehicle the more you are a target.
> 
> ...











I look like I work as a panhandler!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1. Non descript shirt without polarizing logos.
2. Newsboy cap
3. Foreign accent?


your at least 2/3 for looking/acting like a cab driver..


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1. Non descript shirt without polarizing logos.
> 2. Newsboy cap
> 3. Foreign accent?
> 
> ...


Does Canadian accent count?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Does Canadian accent count?


I don't know what you're talking _aboot_ friend.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Actually, what should been said is I would make more money if you people would tip but seeing you guys don’t, well I have to panhandle!


Then they’d really think you make big bucks panhandling.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Mad_Jack_Flint I didn’t realize you were in TX until I saw TX flag mask. You guys in TX sure love your flags. I’ve never seen so many flags in my entire life until I moved to TX. I even saw a TX flag shower curtain. 

What’s funny is when I’d ask people why so many flags, they couldn’t understand what I was saying because of my WisKHANsin accent. I’d have to spell out words like flag or bag. 😀


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


The reason this happened to you is because you pulled up to pick him up in a Porsche when you were supposed to come in a Camry. Many welfare riders use their welfare money to get rides from Lyft. You pulled up in a Porsche. The guy probably thought you make hundreds of thousands doing Uber because you’re driving a Porsche. You put the bait out and someone ate it. Of course you’ll come across more people asking you for money. You’re driving their ecomomy a$$ around in a Porsche!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> @Mad_Jack_Flint I didn’t realize you were in TX until I saw TX flag mask. You guys in TX sure love your flags. I’ve never seen so many flags in my entire life until I moved to TX. I even saw a TX flag shower curtain.
> 
> What’s funny is when I’d ask people why so many flags, they couldn’t understand what I was saying because of my WisKHANsin accent. I’d have to spell out words like flag or bag. 😀


I was born in Toronto, raised in Joliet, and lived in Tejas for twenty-five years and you know what?

I still have that damn Canadian humor and accent!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Canadian humor


At least you lost the extra U in humor when you crossed the border.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Had a funny one today. I work overnights. I used to get off at 7AM, drive until noon. Go home, sleep until around 7, hack around for a bit, get dressed and go to work at 9PM to 7AM the following day. Wash, rinse, repeat. Lately I've felt "up" to driving in the evenings so now it's 7-12, Sleep until around 5. Get back on the road between 5PM and 7:30 PM. Go home, get ready for work and then go to work at 9PM. 

So today, during my early evening "shift", I go to the car wash and make my ride spiffy. Nothing. Nada. Zippo. Zilch. I call up my girlfriend and we chop it up for a bit. Then boom. LYFT from the airport all the way out to Padre Island...$25 ride easy. Scoop him up--big dude only did a carry on bag. That should have been my first clue. We're star the trip. Usual banter..."getting enough AC?" "Late flight?" "I like Southwest too..." blah blah blah. Then radio silence. 

About 7 minutes left in the trip...I ask, "Sir, are you from around here? Any good places to eat?" He recommends Dragonfly. We start talking...eventually we get onto NCAA College Football. "I've got tickets to the UT-'Bama game" he says. I hit him with "When 'Bama is through with UT...they are going to need dental records to identify the bodies of the Longhorn players.". Oops! Dude is a bigtime UT Honk. His carry on bag was burnt orange!!!! 










Anyway, guy gave me a $6+ tip. 

I guess the point is (if I have one) is that you're 100% neutral on all topics...always.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nah, a true fan enjoys a little banter.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ben4given said:


> Pardon me for jumping in (PMFJI) as I recently stopped at a gas station that sells coffee where a gentleman mumbled something of which I only heard “…to get something to eat.”
> “Let’s go inside here and grab a sandwich,” I offered.
> “I don’t eat their food.”
> 🫤🤔


My market I offered a super overweight homeless dude , the last half of my canaic from raisin canes , he looked at me and said he wasn’t hungry , he preferred cash , smh


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


1. @Uberyouber no railing at the newbie? You're slacking bro.

2. @flaquito89 assuming you're legit, look into only doing Lyft Lux and Lyft Black with that ride. You'll get higher-end tier of riders.


----------



## emendo48 (6 mo ago)

Never been pan handled by passenger but took a gamble once that paid off. A guy that had gotten the uber ordered by someone else asked if I had 8 bucks on me to buy beer, stop at a liquor store, and he would give me the money when we got to the destination. I was hesitant but decided to take a gamble. When I dropped him off he went inside the house and came back thanked me and gave me a 20.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

New2This said:


> At least you lost the extra U in humor when you crossed the border.


I know!

I had to change that because so many Yanks thought I was mentally handicapped when I wrote Cheques instead of Checks and Humour instead of Humor!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I would quit rideshare of I were you. The idea is to try and make money. The passengers couldn't care less about you, your life, or your car. And you broke the cardinal rule by opening your wallet which would invite a possible robbery. I'm even cautious when a cop asks me to get my license out of my wallet.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income.


Yes and please don't feed the wildlife. As a next step, there are private owners in Craigslist for weekly rental vehicles. An old Prius or Camry is around $200/wk and includes everything including safety lane fees. Uber and Lyft offer this type of service as well at a higher cost. The private ones are tools and not show pieces so don't expect much other than they pass inspections and are safe.

If you want to continue using your car, I would limit accepting rides to Lux. You will get less wildlife and more $/mile.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


As I said pretty sure this is mid-level trolling. 

If not, your ride qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black (if exterior is black): 



https://help.lyft.com/hc/e/driver/articles/115012923147-Luxury-ride-modes-for-drivers?showRedirect=false#lyftlux



Just do those types of trips.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> My market I offered a super overweight homeless dude , the last half of my canaic from raisin canes , he looked at me and said he wasn’t hungry , he preferred cash , smh


I remember seeing a homeless guy in Vegas with a sign that sajd, Why lie? I just need alcohol money. He probably did well in tips for his honesty.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> As I said pretty sure this is mid-level trolling.
> 
> If not, your ride qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black (if exterior is black):
> 
> ...


I agree it’s probably trolling, & OP made one post & disappeared.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I agree, it’s probably trolling.


Yeah one post then POOF!

@Uberyouber is slacking.


----------



## flaquito89 (4 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depending on the day I can use my personal vehicle for uberx, a comapany taxi, or a Ford Expedition for a chaffeur company/uber pings.
> 
> and i'm telling you driving for uber/lyft is getting to be the most dangerous of them all. The better the vehicle the more you are a target.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wise words...No, I do not have a Rolex, or any watch, and do not wear any type of fancy clothes...I bought my Porsche Cayenne used...it is five years old as I wanted to reward myself after working for 35 years at this company and taking an early retirement package....but I think if I stay with this, I will heed your advise and buy a run of the mill Camry, Accord, or Altima..I just wanted to try it out for now to see if it is something I may be interested in and I'm sticking to tourist areas, nicer areas.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

flaquito89 said:


> Thanks for your wise words...No, I do not have a Rolex, or any watch, and do not wear any type of fancy clothes...I bought my Porsche Cayenne used...it is five years old as I wanted to reward myself after working for 35 years at this company and taking an early retirement package....but I think if I stay with this, I will heed your advise and buy a run of the mill Camry, Accord, or Altima..I just wanted to try it out for now to see if it is something I may be interested in and I'm sticking to tourist areas, nicer areas.


Good to see you’re not invisible & have returned. I take back my comment of you trolling.

I hope you don’t do any more rides with your Porsche. As others said, you’ll end up car jacked or even worse.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

flaquito89 said:


> buy a run of the mill Camry, Accord, or Altima


I would not buy a car specifically for Lyft.

What color is your car?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

flaquito89 said:


> Thanks for your wise words...No, I do not have a Rolex, or any watch, and do not wear any type of fancy clothes...I bought my Porsche Cayenne used...it is five years old as I wanted to reward myself after working for 35 years at this company and taking an early retirement package....but I think if I stay with this, I will heed your advise and buy a run of the mill Camry, Accord, or Altima..I just wanted to try it out for now to see if it is something I may be interested in and I'm sticking to tourist areas, nicer areas.


Go into settings 










Then "your vehicles"










Then your car










This is the big one:










You may only see Lux listed unless your car is black exterior. 

Click either "Premium Only" or "Lux Black Only".

You'll get fewer trips but they'll be more lucrative. 

Generally higher caliber of riders.

They'll give you cash, not the other way around.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's not spam he responded but it sure took him a while...  














New2This said:


> Yeah one post then POOF!
> 
> @Uberyouber is slacking.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> well I have to panhandle!


Panhandlers make more than Gryft drivers AND don't have to declare their "earnings" to the IRS....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> No, lol. Pax tipping the driver is uncommon, but the driver tipping the pax is unheard of.


I know there are a significant number of YouPee "members" who have gone on and on about how they routinely return tips to pax (because doing so is "good karma") but giving money to pax....that's a new one!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Panhandlers make more than Gryft drivers AND don't have to declare their "earnings" to the IRS....


I see them everyday and never give them a penny


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> No, lol. Pax tipping the driver is uncommon, but the driver tipping the pax is unheard of.


It’s literally giving them a discount on the ride.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I see them everyday and never give them a penny


I enjoy these new signs in our city, a fancy suburb which never really got panhandlers and prostitutes till recently so we’re not that used to them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Volvonaut said:


> I enjoy these new signs in our city, a fancy suburb which never really got panhandlers and prostitutes till recently so we’re not that used to them.
> View attachment 675812


Love it !


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I first started driving in 2016 there were people on YouTube teaching how to make 5000 dollars a week.
> Having mints and gum and bottled water was always part of the plan.
> Now I never hear about doing it.


Thats because unless you are picking someone up at the airport after a long ride they aren't interested. I did it at first like everyone else but soon found that 99% just aren't interested


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> Thats because unless you are picking someone up at the airport after a long ride they aren't interested. I did it at first like everyone else but soon found that 99% just aren't interested


If someone wants to stop for coffee or a burger or ATM I have no problem stopping.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

1. What was pax rating? Remember 5.0 is as bad as 4.0 so best pax is at 4.95 4.98 range.
2. 35 ml ride towards nowhere is bad just because you will never get paid on your way back.
3. Lyft should have upfront information soon in your area if not check pax destination after you arrive to destination but pax are still outside not inside your car. 
4. Doors should be looked up to the moment when you decide ride worth your time, pax looks ok and there is no red flags.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


Been driving 6 years, 21K rides....NEVER happened to me.

I can count the number of mildly unruly passengers on one hand. Most people just want a ride, not issues.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

flaquito89 said:


> Just started as a Lyft driver. I'm easing into post retirement from an office job of over 40 years and desire something to get me out and interact with people while supplementing my retirement income. I'm using a five year old Porsche Cayenne SUV - I know, this is not common and I do not intend to use this vehicle if I decide to continue doing this...right now I'm just attempting to determine if I want to be a ride share driver. If after a few weeks, I decide it is, then I would probably purchase a more gas friendly vehicle. Anyway, first day - I started around 6pm and I have five rides over about 2.5 hours. The last ride, two guys get in and I have a long trip, about 35 miles out to a small rural community. When we arrive at the destination, the one guy gets out and the other guy hesitates and then asks me if I had a few bucks I could spare. I wanted to say no, but sort of panicked. this was my first day, it was dark outside, sort of in an isolated area, I'm not that large of a guy, he was much bigger, so wasn't sure what would happen if I said no, so I slipped him a couple of bucks. I wanted to go out to the driver app, and rate the rider to block him in the future, but was sort of in shock and just wanted to get out of there so forgot about it. Is this sort of thing common?


Dude...all you had to say was "I'm a Lyft driver. How could I have any money to give you? Honestly, I was just about to ask you if you could tip me."


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No, lol. Pax tipping the driver is uncommon, but the driver tipping the pax is unheard of.


😂


----------

